# Parvum Extreme MbK



## kier (Feb 20, 2013)

*Parvum Extreme MbK*

Sponsored by:

















Hi fellow casemodders, Kier is back...again 

This time I will start with a great new acrylic case
Probably you have seen it allready in the buildlogs from L3p and K.3nny, the new Parvum systems S1.0

The case is individually cut and hand assembled, various colors and custom modifications possible
When unpacking I noticed the very good quality acrylic (5mm high quality acrylic) ... very hard material to work with, but not impossible, more on this later. The layout is also beautifully engineered.

The case is available from mid-March @ Highflow Parvum Systems S1.0 White
And @ http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-000-PS

How it all started:

After missing the postman two times it finally happened. A BIG package:







Very well packed






Hmm 2??? yes 2  Want to build something extreme.











My kid really would like to know what it contains and whether it is for him .... unfortunately for him, these are for me 






Little picture with it from the two cases stacked.






And a warning just in case ...






A nice thank you letter from the Parvum family











The black and white case with the following specifications:

- Materials: Acrylic 
- Colours: Black/White 
- Dimensions (WxHxD): 275 x 305 x 420mm 
- Maximum CPU Cooler Height: 152mm 
- Motherboard Sizes: mATX 
- 3.5" Drive Bays: 2 
- 2.5" Drive Bays: 4 
- Cooling Front: 2 x 120mm 
- Cooling Rear: 3 x 80mm 
- Cooling Top: 2 x 120mm 
- PCI Slots: x 4 




































4x PCI slots






PSU opening






Air outlet for the PSU






Front fanholes
















And more 80mm fanholes at the back
















The mATX mobo tray, a hand bent acrylic mid-wall. Provides both case strength and the cable management






With openings for the cables and possibly tubes






The second case is slightly different internally and externally then the first original. Because I'm planning some fun stuff with this 

However, both with window






Front is the same











Furthermore the second case is empty, because I need only 1 hardware section. It is also slightly different at the back. 2x 120mm fanholes in the middle






Also there were some nice extras in the package like:

Case feets











Some beautiful 240mm radgrills.











And a 160mm radgrill.






I also asked for some extra rest material for various purposes.






Extra mounting stuff.






Some last shots of the cases together
















To be continued


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 20, 2013)

great base, nice case
im wondering how you gonna mod it
but sub first for great project


----------



## kier (Feb 21, 2013)

*Update*

Sponsored by:

















Thanks for the comment... and now modding time

The idea is to stack everything. The bottom with the hardware, then the radiators and on top the reservoirs
So Rads + fans on the original part of the Parvum











To reinforce the lower part a bit i've placed some aluminum strips. Just to be sure











Used the existing cubes to mount the next layer.






On each corner






Cut some side panels to the right size and an opening for the fans






Like this






And cut two pieces black and white. Black has the same same shape as the original front below.
In this there will come an Asus ROG logo






Placed the radiators. Still need to make brackets for these






Also placed the fans






Looks good allready I think


























ROG logo will be added later






For the back I have cut 2 panels with fanholes to the right size






And placed it
















Testing the fans and gives me a nice shot 











And we continue with the next layer






These will be all around with windows except the back. It will be the same height as the radiator layer.


----------



## kier (Mar 17, 2013)

*Update*

Sponsored by:













This weekend received some great products for the build of Parvum from EKWB





Thanks Niko,






2x EK Coolstream XT 360































2 beautiful EK-RES X3 250




































Some extra EK-RES X3 - Multiport TOPs






And EK-RES X3 - TOPs  to try something out 











Also some nice EK-FC7870 Nickel plexi water blocks
























































And offcourse the EK-FC7870 black backplates
















Next update coming right up


----------



## kier (Apr 1, 2013)

*Update*

Sponsored by:

















So my modding friends time to end this Easter weekend with a big update.

Asus also joined the party for this build. And they have send me a great motherboard.





Btw. I have expanded my photo gear so the pictures will look like a bit different than normal 

The Asus Maximus V Gene






The accessoreis:
















And the beautifull motherboard






•LGA1155 socket for 3rd generation Intel® Core™ processor-based platform and 2nd Generation Core™ i7/ i5/ i3/ Pentium® / Celeron® Processors
•Intel® Z77 Express Chipset
•SupremeFX III - Supreme Sound
•GameFirst / Intel Gb LAN – Frag Without Lag
•mPCIe Combo – Give Your PC A Power Up!
•NIVIDIA® SLI™ / AMD CrossFireX™ Technology Support
•LucidLogix Virtu MVP - Up to 60% Hybrid Graphics Boost 














































Thanks Sven 

Also placed the EKWB EK-FC7870 onto the GPU's.































Placed the nice FC7870 backplates 
















Time for some modding. Om top of the Parvum I placed the resevoirs, with here and there some acrylic tubes











The outlets






The inlets and one of the fill ports






Everything straight






And a total shot






Placed top and mobo














































Installed the EK-Supremacy. Did some brainstorming for the tubes






CPU outlet to the GPU inlet











Then go right
















Placed the pump about as posted on the HDD cage, more about this later





















To hide the HDD/ SSD I have cut some acrylic. Also filed and polished











Glued together with ACRIFIX





















Just a few more.





















Placed the pump onto the last plate.
















This week I will receive the last panels for the top after this it's time to do some last things
sleeving and connect all the tubes. 

Grtz.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 1, 2013)

sub


----------



## tastegw (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice case!


----------



## N3trox (Apr 18, 2013)

This is some excellent work, subbed and cant wait to see more.


----------



## bludragon (Apr 18, 2013)

beautiful work congratulations


----------



## kier (May 12, 2013)

Thanks y'all 

*Update*

Sponsored by:

















It took a while but here it is... the long awaited update:

First my thanks goes to Freddy for nice discounts on the so important adapters / fittings and other stuff.













Mayhems Pastel - Red





Bitspower 2xG1/4" Fillport





Bitspower G1/4 Matt Black 90 Degree





Bitspower G1/4 Matt Black Multi-Transfer Adapter









EK-PSC Adapter 90 degree





And offcourse the Bitspower Multi-Link C47 Adapters

I also got the last custom panels from Parvum systems

Top side panels with window





And with made by kier in it 





Front also with window





A beautiful ROG logo in the front









And a big window on top





Side windows I allready had, but just nice to show when everything is in it





Total shot





Time to connect









Placed the 2e radiator with fans and the fittings/ adapters













Front (Used silver for lack of ...)









Added some red details













Other side was a bit tricky, but made a panel ​​to hide some cables





Then....

Filling!!!

Put a roll of toilet paper in the case and here we go

Great color red













Let it run for a while. And no leakage 

Here the pics of a filled Parvum case...Extreme

























































































































That's it for this sunday


----------



## adulaamin (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## kier (May 19, 2013)

*Final Update*

Sponsored by:

















Here are the final pics my modding friends, sit back and enjoy









































Lets go outside





















Power on

















































































































































My apologies for the huge amount of pictures...but I couldn't choose 

Special thanks goes to:

Justin from Parvum systems

Freddy from Highflow

Niko from EKWB

Sven from Asus

You guys are the best 

And thanks y'all for the great comments


----------



## StormyNights (May 22, 2013)

*Fantastic Build*

I love the look Simple clean and it looks mean!


----------



## kier (Jun 30, 2013)

Almost forgot the video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5L0j0vQX3s


----------

